# Peugeot RCZ?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone had the pleasure of detailing one yet?

Just think they are very pretty cars, aside from the fact it's still a Peugeot they are great cars.

Haven't noticed anyone mention them yet.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love them. THey sound very nice and look gorgeous. ONly been in one and not detailed one yet though. It doesn't feel very french inside, almost german build quality.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Not detailed one but drove one when they first got released. Fantastic to look at, sh!t to drive! We'll stick with the 207 GTi I reckon.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Think there is a fella on here who has one (or at least has one on order if it hasn't been delivered yet). Username is 'RCZ' IIRC.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just taken delivery of my RCZ yesterday.

Its bloody great and gorgeous to look at :thumb:

Peugeot have raised their game recently and the RCZ is a pleasure to drive.
Each to their own I suppose.

Not detailed it yet but got plenty of new products to try out on it:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes every review I read said it's lovely to drive, not quite as much poke as 200bhp should feel like but the chassis is supposed to be nice.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to some pics, Blueberry!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

They look ok, would be a whole lot better to look at if it didn't have the Jimmy Hill inspired front end, and it would be a whole lot better to drive if it didn't have the same underpinnings as the 307.

I'd really love to know who took over the reigns at Peugeot and made such a drastic change to force through the most boring cars on the planet.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have a neighbour who has one and she has asked me to "do what you do to yours to make it shiny" so I may just be able to do a write up on one soon. 


Although she may have been on about something totally different.......


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi Blueberry.:thumb:


Lovely looking cars, im sure you are pleased with it fella, have the garage cleaned it properly before delivery, i.e. not left any swirl marks etc on it, like some horror stories you hear about when astons and VW`s have been delivered to customers that look like they have been washed with aunties old brillo pad:doublesho. 


Cheers.

Enjoy.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> I've just taken delivery of my RCZ yesterday.


pics or it didn't happen  :thumb:

Would love to see a bit of a detailed write up on this if you get chance?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> They look ok, would be a whole lot better to look at if it didn't have the Jimmy Hill inspired front end, and it would be a whole lot better to drive if it didn't have the same underpinnings as the 307.
> 
> I'd really love to know who took over the reigns at Peugeot and made such a drastic change to force through the most boring cars on the planet.


Blazebro - it may have the underpinnings of the 307 but that is where all similiarites end. Its a great car to drive. All out power is not important to me. As a woman, and I can hear all the men groaning now :lol:, the look of a car is important to me and in my eyes the RCZ is absolutely gorgeous. You like the car you own, some people will not. Its each to their own :thumb:



Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi Blueberry.:thumb:
> Lovely looking cars, im sure you are pleased with it fella, have the garage cleaned it properly before delivery, i.e. not left any swirl marks etc on it, like some horror stories you hear about when astons and VW`s have been delivered to customers that look like they have been washed with aunties old brillo pad:doublesho.
> 
> Enjoy.


Hi Hazbobsnr -First of all I'm a woman :lol: but I'll let you off :thumb: Yes it is a lovely looking car. The dealer did a good job of preparing the car actually. I've looked over the car and there are no obvious scratches or swirls just the odd bit of polish that was not buffed off properly. Otherwise ok.



bjarvis2785 said:


> pics or it didn't happen  :thumb:
> 
> Would love to see a bit of a detailed write up on this if you get chance?


Took delivery Monday but it will be a couple of weeks before I get chance to give it its first full detail. I'll post a teaser pic in a bit once I've got one sorted.:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Some teaser pics - RCZ in Pearlescent White.
NOT been detailed yet !

Double bubble roof


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the look a bit girly, but i though that about the TT when it came out and have since changed my mind a bit... think i need to see one in the flesh, certainly different though


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Love it hun! Really is na beautiful car that I never thought they woulod produce. I'm sure it drives fine.

The TT had looks and it certainly wasn't a rally car.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

big ben said:


> the look a bit girly, but i though that about the TT when it came out and have since changed my mind a bit... think i need to see one in the flesh, certainly different though


I think you definitely need to see one in the flesh. Pictures really don't do them justice. It gets loads of attention on the road and when parked up :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

some nice wheels would definately set it off though


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wheels perfect. 99% of the time OE wheels look the best on most cars

Don't listen to Ben he's mental.

You can tell from the production pictures that it would be a head turner. Add in the rarity and you're obviously going to be attracting attention.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ Don't worry - I'm not taking any notice of Ben 

I like the wheels - that's what's important


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i liked these better

http://www.carpages.co.uk/peugeot/peugeot-rcz-15-10-09.asp


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

big ben said:


> i liked these better
> 
> http://www.carpages.co.uk/peugeot/peugeot-rcz-15-10-09.asp


Ah, but there you see, I'm not a fan of dark/black wheels


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

neither am i :lol:

i just like the wheels


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ Fair enough :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Blazebro - it may have the underpinnings of the 307 but that is where all similiarites end. Its a great car to drive. All out power is not important to me. As a woman, and I can hear all the men groaning now :lol:, the look of a car is important to me and in my eyes the RCZ is absolutely gorgeous. You like the car you own, some people will not. Its each to their own :thumb:


Never said I like my car, it has it's ups and it's downs. I'm looking to chop it in for an Eos or 1 Series coupe/convertable. Those I do like


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ i want the EOS for my mrs as her next car, will chop in her polo in a couple years...

followed a black one to work this morning and it looked awesome


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> ^^^ i want the EOS for my mrs as her next car, will chop in her polo in a couple years...
> 
> followed a black one to work this morning and it looked awesome


Fantastic cars, well screwed together, not out right pace, but I can't think of many similarly priced cars which feel as good when cruising.

The 307/308's are so bad that when I had a toss up between driving one of those and a boxer van, I always took the boxer. Fine Peugeot might have tweeked the chassis a bit but you can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.

I don't think you can say that there's many other manufacturers out there who build vans which are more fun to drive than there cars!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> I don't think you can say that there's many other manufacturers out there who build vans which are more fun to drive than there cars!


now thats funny :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The eos is a shocking car!

Enjoy the Alarm going off 20 times a night aswell!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

gally said:


> The eos is a shocking car!
> 
> Enjoy the Alarm going off 20 times a night aswell!


Of course it is 

If you want a car to look good you don't choose to model (the front) on Jimmy Hill, you'd choose someone like Cameron Diaz.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I must have spent over a week and a half driving my bosses old Eos. 

He also said it was the worst car he's owned, granted he's been spoiled he still knows cars and the Eos is poor even in it's class. I think it spent more time in VW than it did on the road.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Never said I like my car, it has it's ups and it's downs. I'm looking to chop it in for an Eos or 1 Series coupe/convertable. Those I do like


Well you see, I don't like either of those cars - as I said previously, each to their own


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Seen a couple of these now, they really are better looking than a TT, shame it has a Peugeot Badge on the front tbh.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It does seem that Peugeot can't win, they make loads of boring cars and get slated for it so when they go all out and bravely introduce a model like this people still aren't happy 

I'm the first to admit i'd love Peugeot to bring out a proper hot hatch to compete with the Focus RS, Megane, Golf etc like the old days but for now this is at least a big step in a more positive / interesting direction from Peugeot after a good 10 years or so making rather dull cars in my eyes!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> It does seem that Peugeot can't win, they make loads of boring cars and get slated for it so when they go all out and bravely introduce a model like this people still aren't happy
> 
> I'm the first to admit i'd love Peugeot to bring out a proper hot hatch to compete with the Focus RS, Megane, Golf etc like the old days but for now this is at least a big step in a more positive / interesting direction from Peugeot after a good 10 years or so making rather dull cars in my eyes!


Well said Nick :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its French...so Im not a fan already. Cool roof but wouldnt want to pay for a replacement if the worst happened to it!!! Peugeot fronts are ugly as sin though. LOOK AT MY GRILLE! ITS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS!!! Horrible....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im not a big fan of these to be fair but atleast its a change from the ever so dull TT.
And I agree,Peugeots are abit ****,theyre just abit less **** than VWs and Audis.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Think there is a fella on here who has one (or at least has one on order if it hasn't been delivered yet). Username is 'RCZ' IIRC.


Surprised I didn't see this thread earlier. I've only recently got into detailing so I'm not sure I can comment totally on it. My regime is snow foam, 2BM with AG Shampoo/Conditioner and AG HD Wax. I decided not to do a Clay because the paintwork seemed fine. I also use AG Insect Remover and AG Custom Wheel cleaner. I have used AG Alloy Wheel Protector but will get RimWax next time. I've also bought a sample pot of Addiction Wax (smells great) for the next time I do a wax. For now though, the HD Wax seems to be doing the job. I will also use megs Tyre Gel next time I was it now that the handover tyre shine has worn off.

The looks and the Peugeot brand will always be subjective, but all I can say is the following:
1. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it and placed an order and for £20,450 I personally don't think there's anything that looks as good for that.
2. It's made to order in the same Austrian Magna factory as some Aston Martin and other luxury marquees...so build quality seems good.
3. I've come from a Leon FR and the performance seems much the same. ie it's as nippy and the fuel performance seems as good...which is an accolade for a petrol engine. It's the same BMW engine as the Mini Cooper S. Of course the road holding is better than the FR.
4. It won the Auto Express 2010 awards for best Coupe (ahead of the TT and Scirocco) and won overall best design award. Take that up with Auto Express :thumb:
5. I (and other owners) cannot believe the amount of attention it gets. I've had people filming it on their iphone, people pipping me and asking me questions. I've also seen a woman nearly crash her 207CC because she did a double take and swerved.
5. I've had other peugeots before (2 x 306 D Turbo) and a 206 XSi. Goes without saying this is my favourite of them all.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ Very well said fellow RCZ owner:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Nobody can say the RCZ is an ugly car, it's just not as "attractive" as the Audi TT upon which it looks remarkably similar in external design.

However, given the choice of the two...................................


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just some decent pictures needed now.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

just see a video with the RCZ in and it is growing on me, it looks too good to be a peugeot :lol: i look forward to seeing one on the road :thumb:

but the scirocco and TT are better cars without doubt, its the price and different looks which make the RCZ more attractive to people imo

what engines do these come with, did it say somewhere it comes with a mini engine?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have 1 booked in on monday :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I really dont see anything nice about these, I think they are butt ugly. And I'm not just saying that because peugeot get a bad name, afterall, I drive one =P


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

We have one in pieces in the workshop at the moment, slowly being reduced to component form.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

big ben said:


> just see a video with the RCZ in and it is growing on me, it looks too good to be a peugeot :lol: i look forward to seeing one on the road :thumb:
> 
> but the scirocco and TT are better cars without doubt, its the price and different looks which make the RCZ more attractive to people imo
> 
> what engines do these come with, did it say somewhere it comes with a mini engine?


Nail, head.

Just as the Aston Martin v8 vantage is in no doubt a superior car to a TT-RS for instance. But taking all things into account the TT-RS could be seen as better due to value for money aspect.

The RCZ may well be modelled on the TT (I don't think anyone can argue with this point) but its really in a different market segment. The RCZ (dont flame me for this comment - well actually go on if you must :lol: ) is more of a hairdressers car than the TT ever was. It's all about the looks, with power and handling a secondary consideration. I realise there have been mixed reviews around the handling of the RCZ and that Peugeot have done a lot to get the handling right on the car but its just not a "sporty" drive. Yes the TT doesn't necesarily give the feedback that a proper sports car would give but damn does it drive well in quattro form.

So maybe more apt to compare to Genesis maybe? :devil:


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

The one guy that I would have expected to slam the RCZ was JC (Not 'THE' JC - although he may think he is) didn't! He says that the RCZ has given Peugeot their mojo back.

And talking about hairdressers cars and Audi TT handling...he had something to say about that too.





The RCZ does look a lot like the TT...they are both sporty coupes...but I think the roof and double bubble is VERY distinctive and improves on the TT looks. I always thought the rear of the 1st TT was a rip-off of an Aston Martin DB5 rear. How many designs are TRULY original?

Let's face it, the TT is a very nice car but at the end of the day I couldn't have afforded a new TT and don't need the added grunt for day to day driving. Plus, they're just so common. Years ago, a mate of mine was thinking of getting one, until after 3 months every other comapny car in his works car park was a TT.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

RCZ said:


> The one guy that I would have expected to slam the RCZ was JC (Not 'THE' JC - although he may think he is) didn't! He says that the RCZ has given Peugeot their mojo back.
> 
> they're just so common. Years ago, a mate of mine was thinking of getting one, until after 3 months every other comapny car in his works car park was a TT.


I would never take a review from JC that serious, there are great cars hes hated and aweful cars hes loved.

Have to agree on the common statement about the TT. When they first came out and sports coupes with big engines but then they put every possible engine and devalued the brand of the TT. Obviously done to make money but it has resulted in it become a very common car due to the numerous different models.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

To be fair many of the comments are spot on - when you're talking about the Mk1. Mk2 is a different story. I never wanted or desired the Mk1 - I'm now on my 2nd Mk2.

Understand the point on popularity - it is a good car and as Audi don't restrict numbers too well then there's a lot out there 

I had to buy a bloody orange one to make it different for god's sake!

Nowt against the RCZ as I took a serious look at one before opting for the same again. Its better value for money, the lines are just as good if not better than the germans (all be it I'm sorry but I dont like the Pug front) and its ceertainly raised the game for Peugeot no doubt. 

I'm beginning to see more of these on the road now and I do reckon Peugeot are going in the right direction with this car. We may well see a quicker version at some point you never know (I'm not talking about the 200bhp here - thats assumed).


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Decent enough looking car but with no thrills. This from the company who brought us the 205 GTI and 306 GTI.
The engine sucks in the RCZ!


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Steve Burnett said:


> Decent enough looking car but with no thrills. This from the company who brought us the 205 GTI and 306 GTI.
> The engine sucks in the RCZ!


Wouldn't go so far as saying 'no thrills' (the admiration alone is a thrill in itself). Not sure what you mean by the 205 and 306. The 205 GTI was regarded as a very good drivers car (albeit tinny). Most reviwers accept that Pug lost it after the 205 GTI but have gone a long way to recapturing it with the RCZ.

The engine is the BMW one from the Mini Cooper S. I'm perfectly happy with 0-60mph of 8 secs and mpg of 47. Not to mention a very refined drive (especially cruising), reasonable insurance... especially when it was reported yesterday that insurance premiums are going up 40% :doublesho Then again, I'm too old to be a boy racer.:car:

Granted the front ain't great...but they had to make some savings to retain the double bubble that was so loved on the concept car.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

cheechy said:


> We may well see a quicker version at some point you never know (I'm not talking about the 200bhp here - thats assumed).


I hope they build a decent chassis before they add more power.


----------

